# pelee smallies



## ollie (Jun 6, 2004)

Okay guys if anyone is current on the smallies at pelee any guidance would be greatly appreciated. we are headed up there on the opening satutrday for 3 days and would take any recommedations anyone has to offer. We are taking the ferry over with my 18' starcraft so we may be somewhat limited to close to the island spots depending on the weather. I have always heard that down the whole east side of the island can be very productive. Thanks in advance ollie


----------



## nitro882 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ollie...
Canada Opens on june 26th.... Pelee island is off limts till then,
nitro882


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

Pelee just like fishing ohio water,same tatics, same lures the whole east side can be good , I fish in 14 to 20 ft of water useing the same tubes I use at the islands, green or smoke seem to be the best colors, if it's too windy on the east side, the nw corner of the island has an awesome point, I've done well there and it seems to attract allot of charter boats.
I have caught fish on all sides of the Island, usually just let the wind decide which side I'm fishing on.
Take some blade baits and jigging spoons, if the tube bite slows or you see allot of baitfish on your finder try them.
There's millions of good places to fish over and a whole lot less boat traffic, unless there's tournies going on.
Good Luck


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i dont know when the opener is up their but.........


east side you can fish the chicks witch is a long run from east dock or the weel out about a mile or right off east dock or run south and fish the south point/sand bar east side and south bay ..north bay is good too you can also pick up eyes either place ...... west side of the island i cant tell you i only know by land marks the red barn area ......their are humps out their and out from the air port ..........their is a wreck on that side too that is good you can see the boiler in the water ......the spar is good at times and the helio pad witch is a long run is good dont dont forget the small island to the south of pelee west side has some good shelfs on it i have seen 20+ 18in fish taken from their 22.5in being the largest.........dont count out carolina rigged soft shells........hope that helped you out........jim


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

Like Fishingful said if you want to fish live bait and you can afford them, it's really hard to beat the soft shells.
As you can tell there's a lot of good structure, just keep moveing till you find an active school, stay right on them till they quite and it's on to the next spot.
There's one more spot to the south called ennis reef, I do good there, it's back toward N bass, I try it on my way over to pelee, sometimes I never have to go any further  Good Luck


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

dont waste your time or money with soft craws especially on PELEE! Numerous times I have had people fishing right next to me with live bait and out produced them in a big way. Drag the tubes or hair jigs tipped with leeches or dead awelifes.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ollie...Captnroger, Stretch, and myself will be there opening day (26th) too. Cross your fingers for cooperating weather!


----------



## ollie (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey nitro not to worry, our trip is the saturday of open season june 26, and we are catch and release except for the occasional wall mount. As I have very high standards the wall is empty to this point but that may change after this trip. I would like to thank everyone for the response so far and will put this info to the test at the first opportunity. ollie


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I fished this area once for smallies. We slayed them using Carolina rigged large shiners.Also bucktailed jigs tipped with minnows. Nice area. CATKING.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Just so you guys know, there are a mess of bass tourneys up there that weekend. A couple of big ones and several club T's that I'm aware of in and close (20 miles either way) to Sandusky Bay. It's going to be a madhouse for sure!


----------



## CITYTRUCK (Jun 10, 2004)

Went to pelee island a few years ago with a buddy's of mine who have a cottage on the N.E. corner of the island.We fished out maybe a mile or so straight out from the cabin with tubes no bait and we slayed them. I would waste no time buying bait you won't need any just plenty of tubes and 1/8 and 1/4 ounce jigheads. We were there about the exact time that you are going.Don't woorry if the wheather is right all the bass boats will show where allthe fish are. Also there are afew diiferent ramps to always keep ya sheltered from the wind. Enjoy


----------

